# S3 8L cylinder head cracked!



## AndrewS3 (Jul 12, 2016)

Now where to start? I had a little front end crash a while back and after the repair the car developed an intermittent misfire turning more permanent. So after trying to solve the misfire issue i discovered the head gasket had failed. So i stripped the head to find a cracked exhaust manifold (as expected i suppose) and a knackered turbo! Also lodged in the head before the inlet valve a chunk of plastic, I'm assuming intercooler pipe as that was smashed in the accident... Anyway, last week I took the head to the engineer for new valve guides and pressure test (even though he said he's never seen a cracked 20v) So, yeah i got the call today telling me there is a crack between the exhaust valve and combustion chamber rendering the head scrap. 

I just wanted to pick a few brains for some advice on any possible options there are for a new head. I have an AMK, so not sure if it's possible to put the BAM straight on or any other options? 

Or if anyone knows of any heads or engines for sale or any other engines that can go in relatively easily?


----------

